# Valve Spring Replacement



## gtwhoa05 (May 5, 2016)

While changing rocker arm cover gaskets i noticed a broken valve spring and most all others with rust. I can't know how long it has been broken as it ran just fine however I have plenty of questions and concerns. How can I know if there is any further damage? Would it be plainly obvious? Most important, what valve springs should I replace them with? It is a stock engine but I have been told I can use dual springs (currently single springs are installed), BTR, Lunati, Pac1218, Billstien etc... I have been told do not only change one. I have read about issues with using after market as far as tuning and much more engine work. Any advise on the best valve spring to use on a stock LS2 is greatly appreciated. And yes, I've already heard "use stock springs if it is a stock engine." Smartasses not welcome. Thanks all.


----------

